# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Super cola para colar mudas

## Daniel Teixeira

Tenho usado há já bastante tempo super cola 3 para colar mudas de corais, em especial corais moles. Vi num forum americano alguém a fazer referência a isso mas como não percebi se seria uma cola especifica decidi experimentar. Até agora não tenho tido problemas, nem baixas nas mudas e já fiz algumas dezenas de mudas usando este método.Alguém mais o usa?

Como fazer:
1- Cortar a muda e colocar num recipiente com água do aquário
2 - Pôr um pouco de super cola (em gel, não a liquida) na rocha onde queremos colar a muda (colo as mudas em pequenos pedaços de rocha, não directamente nas rochas grandes do aquário)
3 - Deixar a cola "secar" deixando a pedra com a muda debaixo de água dentro de um recipiente.

Fazer mudas de corais moles fica muito fácil.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Daniel a normal (sem ser gel)  não dá?
Quanto tempo esperas desde o momento que aplicas a cola até voltares a por a muda no aquario principal?
Nao ha libertaçao de quimicos nocivos para a agua?

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Daniel, grande dica!

Agora tens de completar com mais informações, tipo a marca da cola para o pessoal experimentar tambem.

Há quanto tempo, fazes mudas por esse processo? eu tenho visto os americas a fazer com um gel, mas cá nunca vi disso à venda.

cumps

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Viva
Tenho usado a cola da uhu sem problemas. Unas bisganas pequenas amarelas, estou a falar da cola rápida, não  a cola uhu mais conhecida. No entanto acho que é igual a qq outra cola com cianoacrilato.
A cola em gel não escorre e por isso é mais fácil de usar.Há pelo menos 5 meses que uso este processo. Eu não tenho tido problemas mas não quer dizer que seja totalmente seguro. É importante deixar que se forme uma pelicula forte à volta da cola antes de colocar no aquário, colocando a muda com a cola a "secar" dentro de um recipiente com água do aqua.

----------


## Luis Lopes

Boas Daniel,

Eu também uso cola super 3 á já alguns meses e nunca tive problemas. Pelo que li em diversos artigos de propagação o unica condição é que a cola contenha cianoacrilato.

Desde que seja em gel não há qualquer problema, aliás antes de acentar o coral mergulho a rocha com a cola dentro de agua o que permite que essa cola fique mais espessa.

Um abraço

Luis Lopes

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Eu já experimentei .... e .....  NO PROBLEM !!!!

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Aqui vai (Desculpem a má qualidade das fotografias mas foram tiradas com uma webcam)

1º - Cortar as mudas, usando tesoura, x-acto, faca, motoserra...o que quiserem. Encher um recipiente de água do aquário e pôr as mudas lá dentro




Aqui podem ver a cola que uso, no entanto já usei várias outras do mesmo estilo obtendo o mesmo resultado. O importante é que seja em gel.




2º Aplicar um pouco de cola na zona do corte da muda, ou na zona onde se deseja agarrar a muda à rocha (também costumo fazer mudas de zoohantus com cola). Se for necessário pode-se também por uma pouco de cola na rocha.




3º Colocar a rocha com a muda dentro de água, notar-se-á que se cria na cola uma camada branca dura. Deixar as mudas cerca de 1 minuto dentro de água e voltar a pô-las no aquário após este tempo.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas,
Esta cola seria uma cola acrílica semelhante a famosa super bonder??
Quem souber, avise-nos!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ricardo acho que ai no Brasil tem esse nome exactamente  :Smile: 
Vê na embalagem, são colas á base de cianoacrilato, Cola tudo  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Tenho duas dúvidas sobre o uso deste tipo de cola:

1º - Nenhuma das colas destas, em gel, que já vi tem a menção de serem resisitentes à água. As que vocês utilizaram têm essa menção ou embora nenhuma diga... são todas?

2º - Esse tempo de, cerca de, 1 minuto de secagem tem que ser feito em recipiente separado ou pode ser no próprio aqua ? - para colagens em RV que não se possa retirar do aquário, colocando a cola apenas no coral e depois fixando-o na RV.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> 1º - Nenhuma das colas destas, em gel, que já vi tem a menção de serem resisitentes à água. As que vocês utilizaram têm essa menção ou embora nenhuma diga... são todas?


Boas Joao eu experimentei e a cola mesmo nao indicando ser resistente á agua, pelo facto de ser gel funciona de facto.





> 2º - Esse tempo de, cerca de, 1 minuto de secagem tem que ser feito em recipiente separado ou pode ser no próprio aqua ? - para colagens em RV que não se possa retirar do aquário, colocando a cola apenas no coral e depois fixando-o na RV.


Sim Penso que sim para a cola ter tempo pra agarrar sem correntes etc.
Para colar em Rocha viva Usa a Vulgar Epoxy ou PateX cola Tudo tambem dá
Com Super Cola acho muito complicado dentro de água.


Este método Com as Rodactis nao funcionou de maneira nenhuma. Nem apos varias tentativas  :Smile:  os pés descolaram-se todos. Vou tentar o método da maternidade e Fios de meia de mulher LOL

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Gil

Obrigado pelas dicas.
Mas se o problema são as correntes, elimina-se facilmente desligando as bombas.
É que já estou farto da epoxil.. .especialmente para colar peças pequenas.
Acho que vou tentar.

----------

